# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Ból na dole pleców

## samack

Witam. Mam problem, od paru tygodni czy nawet miesięcy bolą mnie plecy na dole (pokażę to na obrazku)


P.S. to nie są moje plecy, mam 14 lat teraz w październiku 15. Proszę o pomoc, boli mnie to gdzieś w tym miejscu.

images.jpg | | Fotki, Zdjcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl

----------


## Krzysztof

witam
W pierwszej kolejności przyczyn należy upatrywać w przeciążeniu. Czy nie doznałeś w ostatnim czasie urazu? Nie dźwigałeś cieżkich przedmiotów? Czy dużo czasu spędzasz w pozycji siedzącej? Pozdrawiam

----------


## samack

tak dużo spędzam czasu w pozycji siedzącej, w szkole i przed komputerem. Ale prowadzę też bardzo aktywny tryb życia i prawie codziennie po szkole gram w piłkę biegam i jest to dość duży czas grania  :Smile:

----------


## TomaszK

Ból jest stały? kiedy się nasila?

----------


## samack

Ból jest taki że niekiedy mnie w ogóle nie boli, lecz gdy np. wstaję, niekiedy jak biegam, a najczęściej jak oddaję strzał. Bardzo mnie to już denerwuję

----------


## Krzysztof

Dolegliwość ta może mieć związek z przeciążeniem. Pamiętaj o dobrej rozgrzewce przed wysiłkiem fizycznym. Warto też, być nie spędzał dużej ilości czasu w pozycji siedzącej (np przy komputerze), dbał o odpowiednią postawę ciała a przy okazji zgłosił problem lekarzowi rodzinnemu lub pediatrze, jeśli znacznie utrudnia Twoje funkcjonowanie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## nova

dołączam się do tematu. mam 21 lat i czasem mam straszne bóle w dole pleców,mniej więcej na wys jajników.podkreślę,że nie przeziębiłam się i nie chodzę z odsłoniętymi plecami. jest czasem tak,że długi czas nie mam bólów,ale jest i tak,że bolą mnie kilka dni i to ostatnio coraz częściej. nawet jak siedzę to mnie boli i to dość mocno,najgorzej jest jak się schylam,lub coś chcę podnieść(coś lekkiego) czasem muszę bardzo powoli się prostować,tak mnie boli.byłam kiedyś z tym u lekarza,to mi powiedział,że mam się gimnastykować,bo to od wzrostu. w tej chwili to już chyba nie o wzrost chodzi.jaki lekarz może mi pomóc?kręgarz?mam nadzieję,że ktoś to przeczyta i mi pomoże

----------


## jamesbt

Może wycieczka do ginekologa? Podstawowe badania hormonalne. Chociaż nie wierzę, że to coś da. Ale USG jajników i nerek nie jest złym wyjściem. Idź do lekarza rodzinnego i poproś go o USG tych miejsc.

----------


## parafa

moim zdaniem najlepiej zacząć od wizyty u fizjoterapeuty, ja byłam w Lux Medzie bo tama mam wykupiony pakiet zdrowotny, na wizycie miałam zrobione prześwietlenie, do tego lekarz przygotował indywidualny plan rehabilitacji no i praktycznie od razu załagodzili mój ból, więc jestem bardzo zadowolona z opieki. Podsyłam link jakby ktoś chciałby skorzystać emarket.luxmed.pl/Emarket/KONSULTACJA-FIZJOTERAPEUTY-Z-TERAPIA-INDYWIDUALNA

----------

